# Plants vs Zombie Pea Shooter



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

I made the pea shoot based of the game plants vs zombies. Let me know what you think, thanks for watching.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

AAAAAHHHHH! I was so addicted to the first one (have the desktop version that had the zombie Michael Jackson/dancers that got removed from later releases due to the Jackson estate filing a lawsuit) and also still play the sequel on my mobile. 

Love this. How cool if you could do a full yard haunt of plants vs zombies... dress up as Crazy Dave... that would be AMAZING.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Haha yes I played a lot of the first one so much. I didn't even think about trying to make a whole yard full of these plants. That's a pretty good idea. I shall think this over and how to make the zombies for it too.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

The little person on the trike in the background.  Excellent idea! This could be made into a clown pistol, as well. Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Empress Nightshade said:


> The little person on the trike in the background.


Haha yes she loves these props. He actually helped paint this one and still talks about the paint when she sees it.


----------

